# Imperial Half Gallon Size = BIG



## MNJars (Feb 12, 2014)

I posted some jars I received today in another thread and one is an Imperial half gallon size.  This is my first IHG size jar in my collection and I thought I'd share a picture of it next to a standard HG size 1858 jar for the forum to see the size difference.  The IHG is considerably wider and slightly taller.  I have a shelf of half gallon jars only and this jar easily stands out as the largest when on that shelf.  Please post pictures if you have any IHG size (or larger!) jars next to a standard half gallon.[attachment=New Jars 4.jpg]


----------

